# auto deposit question



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Which form of deposit seems to be the best when it is time to get deposit back, credit card, U.S. Dollars or Mexican Pesos? 

As long as you have the receipt can you enter Mexico at one border crossing and leave through another?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A major credit card, in exactly the same name as the car's registration and importation documents. Otherwise, it can be a long and maybe unsuccessful process. I understand that they won't issue cash 'on the spot'.
Yes, to your second question. You may leave at any crossing with a banjercito office to get your car's sticker removed and receipted.


----------

